# I lost my friend of 17 years tonight



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I had a very sad day today - my Pomeranian, Baron, who was almost 17 suffered a stroke today and died. He seemed to be slowly recovering this afternoon but this evening, gave me two death rattles and went unconscious. I took him to the vet and had him put to sleep rather than suffer any more. I had sweet advice from a dear friend who suggested rather than rushing him to the vet after the stroke to let him make his own decision. He had a great day...a hearty breakfast and a walk around the block.

My oldest daughter, Lauren, made a sling and walked him all day today as he was restless and wanted to pace. He so wanted to drink water but couldn't. All he did was fall into his water bowl, so I gave him water by syringe. My youngest went to girl scout camp this afternoon, so she doesn't yet know he's gone. I feel so sorry for Lauren, having to manage her feelings without her sister. She's already planned out how we tell Maya.

I got Baron when he was barely two pounds and was limping because his breeder accidentally stepped on him. He was the best friend to my Keeshond, Vanessa, and was the last of my original four musketeers.

I've complained a lot about him on the forum, but that's only because he got old and grumpy in the end. MeMe adored him, she was always licking his lips and my Maltese, Buddy, was the only one who could make him want to play. I called him my Timex dog - he could take a licking and keep on ticking. Last February, I got a Keeshond puppy who decided she hated him when she turned six months old and almost killed him a few times when she attacked him. But he survived and outlived her at our house. He almost lost his eye last year, but darn if the guy didn't win the bet with the vet and heal. The only money he ever cost me was for teeth cleaning, tooth extraction and a few flea allergies. Not bad in 17 years.

Would I ever add another Pomeranian? - heck no - that's how we got into Havanese. Would I add another Baron? In a heart beat. And I was so proud of him - all his life he's been heavy and today, he weighted in at a svelte 14.7 lbs.

Rest in peace, my sweet boy. Mommy loves you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lisa, thank you for sharing Baron's story with us. He sounds like he was a delightful guy with a tough and loving spirit. 17 years is incredible, but I know it is not enough. Thankfully our love is endless. Wishing you comfort and peace tonight. :hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Lisa, words can not express the pain I feel for your loss. Time will heal but there will always be an empty space. I know., believe me. I know. My "angels" were waiting for him at the Rainbow Bridge and together they run free and healthy in God's care.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sorry!  
That is a gorgeous photo and its wonderful you got to share so many years with him.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm sorry for your loss*

What a touching story. He was loved, you can tell by his photo.
Bless your heart.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lisa- I'm *so* sorry for the loss of your Baron. It is just so darn hard when we lose our pets who are in fact members of our family. Baron was a beauty. We had a pomeranian when I was a little girl, and he was my best friend growing up. I'm glad that Baron had a good, long life with an owner as special as you. :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa I am so sorry to hear of your loss :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa, I'm so sorry for your loss. Baron was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm SO sorry, Lisa :grouphug: Your story is so touching. I can't imagine losing a dog I love  He's beautiful and I know he loves you just as much as you love him. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, my sypathies to you and your family for such a sad loss! Baron was a beautiful dog, and to be able to spend 17 years with him is wonderful!! God bless your daughter for making his last hours so pleasant, and "all about him" That was so sweet!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa,
I am so very sorry. Baron was beautiful and my heart did a flip when I saw the picture. He looks like my Punkin, and I lost her last Nov at 17 years also. I miss her everyday still. At the end she couldn't see or hear and that broke my heart, but she was happy and sweet when we rocked. Our last two days together were hard so I know what you went through.

I knew I could never have another Pom, because it wouldnt be Punkin. That lead me to researching breeds -- and to our sweetie pie, Cicero.

I know we are so lucky to have been able to give and recieve love from our Poms for 17 years -- but that does not stop the pain or dry the tears. You and the girls just hug a lot and remember the good fun times you had with Baron for so many years-- and that he is running and playing on perfect grass now. Your family is in my prayers during this time because I know you will feel Baron's absence and it will be hard during the weeks ahead.

You can see from my picture of Punkin why it's hard to type this with tears in my eyes.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute! Thank you for sharing. It is painful to lose such a friend and many cannot understand the connection between human and dog. I am sorry for your loss and the void in your family.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Nothing can replace the love we have of our furbabies and it's never easy to let them go. They will forever be a part of who we are and how lucky we are to have had the priveledge of sharing our lives with the best of God's creations!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about your long time friend passing Lisa. Baron was certainly a very handsome pom. It sounds like he had a wonderful 17 years with you and that should be celebrated. :grouphug:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Lisa and family, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

What a blessing to have had 17 years with Baron. I know there is this big empty space in your life right now, many of us have been there. 
Spend the time remembering the fun times and the times he made you laugh. Just know he is now feeling great, running and playing with all of our lost loves.

Hugs to you,


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What a lucky little guy to have you has his owner,mommy, and friend.

I'm sorry


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry about the loss of Baron. I know you are all heartbroken.
Our Kelly, died 3 years ago at age 14 and we miss her and cherish all our memories of her.
May the happy memories you have of Baron cheer you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, My sympathies to you and your family. Sounds like you had a wonderful 17 years with Baron. And that you gave him a wonderful gift to die with his family. Rest In Peace little one.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I just read this on the show forum and wanted to tell you how sad I am for you. Losing a pet is so very hard but it sounds like he had a long and wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lisa, what a beautiful 17 year old life of love and memories. Baron's story is heartwarming amid the sadness. He obviously brought your family a lot of joy and happiness over the years. We all feel what you are going through - they are so important in our lives. Thank you for sharing his story and photo. I wish I had known him! May you find peace in the days to come . . .


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa~ Thank you for sharing such a touching tribute. :hug: What a blessing Baron was and how wonderful to have had him in your life for so long. He was definitely a beauty!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Lisa and family I am so sorry to hear about Baron :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa, I am close to tears and am sorry for your loss. Wow, 17 years is amazing and yet seems so short for human standards. I was delighted to read about his wonderful last day. Bless your daughter's heart for being so strong and giving Baron a proud walk out of this life.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, I'm so sorry to read about your loss of Baron. Hugs to you!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Baron. :hug:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Lisa - Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug: I know you will have many wonderful memories of this special little guy. Thanks for sharing your touching story.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.... he was as blessed to have you as you were to have him!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lisa--I am sorry for your loss and was touched by your story.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lisa,

As I write this, through tear filled eyes, I feel your pain and loss and am brought back to my own losses in the past as my angels crossed over the rainbow bridge. Only time heals this very sensitive wound. What a gift his last day was with people who very obviously loved him.

Now it's his turn to wait for you as he runs and plays with all the others as they wait for that all too familiar footstep. God bless you all.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lisa I was so touched by your story. Thank you for sharing. My heart goes out to you and your family and your other furbabies.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Lisa,

I'm so sorry that Baron went to the Bridge today. I know how much you loved and treasured him, 17 years is a wonderful life for a dog and I am sure he is looking down smiling at you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisa I was so touched to read your story. Baron was a true beauty. Thank you for sharing with us and I am sending so much love to CA today, thinking of you and your beautiful girls and of your loss. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The dog we had when I was little was named Baron. He was pretty special too. Sounds like your Baron was a great dog who had a wonderful life with you. Hugs!:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Baron was a beautiful dog. I have been through these things many times and it never gets easier. You are so lucky to have had him for such a long time.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry to hear about Baron. He was a beautiful little guy and sure brought much happiness to you. I know, it is sure hard letting a family member go. You were a very good mommy to him and it sure shows. Hugs to you and your girls.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lisa,
I wish there were words to say to help comfort you, during this time. A lost of a beloved pet is the all time worst...in my mind. Just know that he runs healthly and happy now, waiting for you on the other side of the bridge. 

I am so sorry for your lost of Baron...we send you lots of :hug::hug: from our home to yours tonight.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A beautiful dog and a beautiful story. He will always be in your hearts as your forever friend. 

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I had tears in my eyes when I read this post. Hugs to you and your family. What a beautiful dog he was! You gave him a wonderful life and loved him, that's all doggies want.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lisa, I'm so sorry for your loss. Baron sounds like he was a true treasure. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:Cry: Lisa..

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful fur baby....my heart goes out to you! :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, what a sweetie! I am very sorry for your loss, Lisa. How I wish it could be easier when our dear pets pass on, but Baron's story will live on forever. Thank you so much for sharing a bit of his story with us. I really feel for you and your girls. (((((((hugs)))))))) to you all.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Lisa, your story of Baron touched my heart. I am sorry for you & your families loss of your dear friend. It's this part of being the mommy or daddy of a furbaby that i could do without! Thank goodness for the sweet memories that will never die.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry for your loss. Baron sounds like he was very very special. :grouphug: Lots of prayers going up for you tonight, I'm sure. I will definately be adding mine. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Lisa. Baron is beautiful and I wish you peace with the many wonderful memories you have with him.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa, what a beautiful life you and your family provided for such a beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's never enough, but Baron was sure with you a good long time. Be extra good to yourself and the puppers today, I'm sure you'll all feel that empty space for awhile. :hug:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

:hurt: What a wonderful story for what sounds like a wonderful dog. Our thought s are with you and your family


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa,
I just want you to know I'm thinking about you. I remember how my daughter's little yorkie would come in the house and run all over looking for Punkin. She didn't know what to do without being able to find her to bite on her butt.
I would also look over to see if she was in her bed at times. You would not believe the many times I would see Ronnie walking into the kitchen looking down at the floor and stepping carefully. I would ask, "Looking for pee?" Punkin had got so old that she would sometimes miss her pad or just couldn't make it to her corner. Yes, it seemed the things we had complained about were the things we missed the most and would have gladly put up with for many more years.

You were a good Mom and did everything right or your Baron would not have lived such a long life. I know your home feels empty right now and my heart goes out to you and your girls. During the days ahead, just know that a lady in Georgia is praying for you and your family.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am so very sorry...hugs to you and your family....:grouphug:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Very sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa,
I am so sorry to here this. What a great photo to remember him by and I hope all have 17 long years with our furkids.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Lisa, I am very sorry for your loss. Your Baron was so lucky to have such a wonderful and loving family. You had many good years together and now he'll be watching over you and keeping you safe, as you kept him safe for all of his years. My deepest sympathies to your whole family.

Connie


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry to hear about this. This is truly a tragedy. I know how much you love all your furbabies, and I know this must be so hard. Baron was lucky to have you! Hugs and kisses.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lisa, I got behind in some posts the week I was off-line so just now saw this. i am so very sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your loving tribute to him with us. :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your very kind words. It's been a week today and I'm still looking over my shoulder for him and wondering where he is. I'm still a bit in shock since he wasn't ill at all - just came home from the walk and was staggering an hour later. It was kind of bittersweet today that I finally located his AKC paperwork. I could swear I'd registered him and had done a search but couldn't find him anywhere in the AKC registration records. Other than 17 other "Baron" named Pomeranians. Well...dumbo me still had the registration in his puppy papers. Found his breeder's business card as well. I'm sure they are no longer active, but thought it would be a nice touch to let them know how long their little guy lived. I think what I miss most is his excitement for breakfast and dinner, barking if I made it too slow and the happy dance as I was putting it down. Aww, well, another era has passed. I'm not sure I'll ever feel brave enough to change my signature. In my mind, these three were "Best Friends Forever" 

Again, hugs and thanks to everyone for sharing your caring thoughts. No one understands like you all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

((((((((hugs))))))) :hug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, Lisa, those anniversaries are so difficult! It's been nearly 9 mo for me and I still get teary-eyed when I think of my dog. When we lose such a beloved family member there will always be a hole in our hearts. The wound heals with time but leaves a scar.

No, don't change your signature - he belongs there.

:hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, I'm still thinking about you daily. It seems to take a LONG time to get over the shock and sadness of losing such a beloved friend. I'm sure MeMe is missing Baron also and wish I could just hug all of you. I think, for me, the memories have become sweeter, but a touch of sadness just lingers still. (((((hugs))))


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dale, you know what's interesting - I'm thinking about you and your Pom too. The little buggers live for such a long time they become such fixtures in our lives. I read about your little one deciding she didn't like to be petted for too long and totally related. Poms are a very bold breed. LOL While I loved that he wasn't ill and went so quickly with little discomfort, it was so fast that I do think I'm still in shock. I'm still looking for him around every corner.

I'm dreading getting his ashes back - until then it does seem like he's away for a bit. I have a lovely dogwood tree that I purchased when my first died and have buried all their ashes around the tree and then hang their dog tags from the branches. Every spring it blooms with beautiful white flowers and brings me such happy memories.

MeMe wasn't home when Baron died - she was out at a show with her breeder. And neither she nor my Maltese seem to really show an indication that they know he's not here anymore. While I'm glad that they aren't showing depression like I've heard that many people's dogs can go through, a little part of me wants to send them a fish smack - hey guys - how about a little sympathy here! Thank goodness we still have two here - it gives me something else to think about.

Sorry for such a long post, but as you say, it's a daily process. I know when I lost my first one it took about a year and am hoping this one won't be quite as long.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The dogwood tree -- what a lovely thing to do!! I am glad you have the other two because I think that 'might' help. I kept trying to talk Ronnie into gettng another baby during the last year because I knew Punkin couldn't last many more years. He wasn' ready for that so I was left with a very quite empty nest. Him getting and loving Cicero has helped ease the pain a lot. With MeMe having another friend there she probably thinks you just sent Baron away for a while...which is a good thing. To watch DD's little yorkie run and hunt for Punkin was hard. It is a long process and after we had them for so long, I know we will always have a special place in our hearts just for them. ((hugs))


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know Baron is watching over you and will alway's be in your heart. I still feel my Yorkie that passed away last Oct. here with me.
Judy


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for the pain that your family is going through. It is the hardest things in life......saying goodbye!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for sharing your Baron with us, he was handsome little guy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

More hugs definitely needed here....


----------

